# Used Louet S10 wheel for sale - Madison WI



## Ngagchu (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Homesteaders, 

I have a 'like-new' Louet S10 for sale. $350. For details, please see http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=26161131 ... if it is inappropriate to post this item here, I apologize, and I'll go back to shearing sheep instead  ...

If you're in the Madison Wisconsin area, I would be happy to get together so that you can check the wheel out in person!

Cheers, Ngagchu


----------



## Ngagchu (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay, $350 was too high :-( ... will sell the wheel for $250. PM to set something up for you to check out the wheel!

Description:

For sale is a Louet S10 spinning wheel. Although used, this wheel is like new.

The S10 has been made for many years and is the workhorse of the Louet line. Someone who has done all the research (thanks, Chris!) tells me that the two-speed bobbins indicate that this particular S10 is pre-1992. However, from the condition, I would guess the previous owner did not do much with the wheel in the meantime!

The bobbins on this wheel are huge; they can hold 5-7 ounces of spun wool. Enough for quite a large skein; nice for bulky yarns. If you spin fine yarn, these bobbins will hold a maddening amount of yarn! The 2-speed bobbins are nice for regular plied yarns (use the small end for spinning the singles and the large end for plying).

I have cleaned and oiled everything and have applied several coats of lemon oil to the wood. I have also replaced the connector from the treadle to the footman, and the connector from the footman to the wheel. The only defects I've noticed are a few waterspots on the treadle, and some scratches on one of the bobbins. I have repaired that bobbin. 

The wheel travels well; I can set it in my car's front seat and buckle it in for road trips.

Local pickup in the Madison area.


----------

